# Panasonic VX200



## stillen (Oct 14, 2011)

When do the newer models come out for the VX200 I was particulary intertested in the 85 inch tv.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

$40,000!! Wow!

http://www.panasonic.com/business-solutions/how-to-buy-panasonic.asp


----------



## stillen (Oct 14, 2011)

ok thanx i will be looking around for them to come out will most likely have some updated tech that the vx300 has plus some more.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry to say the VX300 will only be available in 65". The VX200 continues in the larger sizes.

-Robert


----------



## Gotchaa (Mar 23, 2011)

Robert Zohn said:


> Sorry to say the VX300 will only be available in 65". The VX200 continues in the larger sizes.
> 
> -Robert


Robert the BT series is available in 42/50" these are using the same technology as VX series, but they are not marketed for HT enthusiasts like the VX, just the pro community.


----------

